# Eva @ 12weeks



## istie (Jul 18, 2007)

And this is my little lady Eva


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

Ohhhhhhhh!!!! :blush::wub:



Hélène


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

She is beautiful!!!


----------



## Mary&Stella (Jan 1, 2011)

Eva is lovely !!


----------



## istie (Jul 18, 2007)

Thankyou 
She is pretty special, she is from a bitch that i loved for a long time, and that i was meant to get a pup from 2.5yrs ago but my ex husband got in the way. So i have waited a while for her and i could not be happier


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

I would've gotten rid of a husband for her too. Haha..She is awesome. 




istie said:


> Thankyou
> She is pretty special, she is from a bitch that i loved for a long time, and that i was meant to get a pup from 2.5yrs ago but my ex husband got in the way. So i have waited a while for her and i could not be happier


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

She is a little beauty!


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

She is stunning! I love her face!


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

She is such a gorgeous pup! How much does she weigh a 12 weeks?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

verrrrryyyy pretty! heck I would have gotten rid of the husband for her to


----------



## HEINOLFGSD (May 9, 2011)

What a gorgeous girl! :wub:


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

beautiful girl


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

What a little beauty!!! Her markings and coloring are almost identical to what Jackson's were at that age. Oh, she brings back memories!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

What a beaut!! I think you made a great trade!


----------



## istie (Jul 18, 2007)

Jo_in_TX said:


> She is such a gorgeous pup! How much does she weigh a 12 weeks?


hmm will weigh her and let you know, i think about 10kg (22? pounds)

Yes well in the end i did get rid of him because of a dog.
I couldnt be happier :laugh::laugh:


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

absolutely stunning!!! gorgeous:wub:


----------

